# ehd for hopper3



## bryan001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Am having trouble finding a western digital my book av dvr expander for the hopper3. Did wd stop making them, the ones i have found are either used or very expensive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you could use practically any USB enclosure as EHD for H
no need to hunt just for one model
one practical advice - buy an enclosure with good return policy and no restocking fee (Fry's) if it will not recognize/work or have dropouts


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

all you need is ANY external drive that has its own power supply. I currently have 2 old WD 500gb externals and a 1.5 TB external (connected to H3). The older ones I used for moving stuff when I got the H3. I also recommend USB 3.0. The transfer speeds are way better.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Powered USB hub ( has external AC power supply) I've been told will work on any self powered USB drives also. That's about all they have anymore.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

camo said:


> Powered USB hub ( has external AC power supply) I've been told will work on any self powered USB drives also. That's about all they have anymore.


don't forget to get a power adapter with sufficient load, at least 5VDC 2A, for the purpose


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Newegg has WD 2TB my book referbs for $65


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

This powered hub works paired with WD passport

Sabrent 4-Port USB 3.0 Hub with Individual Power Switches and LEDs included 5V/2.5A power
WD 2TB Black My Passport Portable External Hard Drive - USB 3.0 - WDBYFT0020BBK-WESN

One thing I found, if recordings are in progress while installing new EHD it doesn't seem to want to completely format. Tuning off all recordings in progress works best.


----------

